# MODERN ENGLISH PROGRESS



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 20, 2006)

Just wondering if any of you brethren have had any experience with the updated english version of our beloved classic? Here is a link to the edition.

http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...07574&netp_id=128099&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

[Edited on 9-20-2006 by Blueridge reformer]


----------

